# Towers in progress/pics



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Our newest employee Trevor Morris's first project!
It came out great!! 







New TTop with laced in Jacket bag and $250 electronics box.







Key West style spotting tower with other work in backround!








The start of a Everglades tower with controls!


----------



## glenn (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks Tim for the compliment to my sons first project, from the picture I think it looks great to. Of course I'm prejudice but I think he's a pretty cool dude myself.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks great. Are you going to have the Everglades tower powdercoated to match the rest?


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Powder Coat*

Yes everything will match. It all has to be attached with bolts and screws so it cn be painted and then reassymbled. Takes some time to engineer but the end product is worth it.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Everglades finished product*










This is the finished product, electronic controls and power steering also installed by the team @ Breeze!!!:thumbup:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's probably the best looking console/tower I've seen on a center console boat. :notworthy:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

That is baddddasssss, why would they put Suzuki's on a boat that beautiful?


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Wow a dude with a proline dissing the zukes


----------

